# Water Puddles on Lawn



## srb1194 (Nov 14, 2009)

Filling the hole with dirt will push the water toward other areas. In a perfect world it would be best to have a gradual grade that moves the water in a certain direction. If there is now way to move the water by surface contours you should research installing a catch basin and sub-surface piping to move the water out of this low area to be released into a storm drain or other similar area. Pictures could be helpful if you want to discuss further.

Good luck.

srb1194


----------



## HotDogTim (Nov 16, 2009)

OK, I will get some pics and download them tomorrow or Thurs.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pics will help but if they weight of the pool is where the problem was you have compressed the soil a fair amount and might want to till and regrade all anyhow. Can you fit a small tractor back there?


----------

